# Gophers need to die!



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzz


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, I had a U of M student get caught underneath my car once too. Only cost me a new bumper and a few laughs though.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

ouch....watch the sly comments on the gophers......heard the Bison are coming down to play some hoops....should be a nice lesson for your team...I am really hoping you get on the football schedule though


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

We train our gophs to be a pain in Sioux land. :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

chief said:


> ouch....watch the sly comments on the gophers......heard the Bison are coming down to play some hoops....should be a nice lesson for your team...I am really hoping you get on the football schedule though


That'll be nasty, basketball that is. I would like to see that be the 12th game in football as well. Obviously a pretty solid *** whooping would take place, but it'd still be fun.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Goldie, was that Goofer playing tough guy or committing an act of sexual assault? Maybe both? :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I believe that is called the "Sioux style" brand of hockey. :wink:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't know, Goldie, looks to me like it's the the Goof who is drivin' the stylin' - whatever it is. :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol: I just get a kick out of the ref skating by, missing the whole deal. :rollin:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Woodpecker, I've just contacted the American Gopher Society and they will be coming to investigate for cruel and unusual punishment. You will be held responsible for this terrible act of violence!!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzz


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

HAHAHAHA...Bison play UM in D1 football...as I recall they had a tough time beating the Sioux the past few years...that's why they wanted to go to the SECOND TIER of D1 schools. So they could play more sub-par teams, and not worry about getting beat by the best all the time.


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

gophers/bison match up in football is sooner than most people think...I have heard within 3 years they want to schedule the game....although I think it would be over before the bison pulled into the parking lot. Just too much speed for the herd


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I've run a few puddy cats through my fan belts over the years but never a gopher.


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

> I believe that is called the "Sioux style" brand of hockey


I think he was just asking him how many championships they have in there new flashy arena.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

Gopher fans are just bitter cus their season was ended by the sioux. and by the way, we still have more championships than you gophers.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Gopher fans are just bitter cus their season was ended by the sioux.


Yeah that's it. :rollin: Don't tell me how I feel, I'll let you know.



> and by the way, we still have more championships than you gophers.


Boy I'm really bothered by that too, I'm sickened to death over it. :lol:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> :lol: I just get a kick out of the ref skating by, missing the whole deal. :rollin:


I bet its Don Adam


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I can't tell if its Adam either. Gee like he has never missed anything before??????

TC


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Goldys pal- thats sweet, I miss seeing Ballard play, always loved watching him play when he comes to Bemidji and play against us... and as well for the Gophers. Yeah I laughed my ax off when the ref skated by and didnt see it. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:lol: I'll throw Shepherd's name in for my guess.
:beer:


----------

